# "Arnie" Seiko H558-5000/9 Prices Gone Wild ! ?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Is it just me or have the prices for Seiko H558-5000/9 "Arnie" gone through the roof? They are a nice little Seiko and I love shrouded watches but really at these prices?

Here are a couple of current eBay listings.

One at a BIN of $749 !! http://cgi.ebay.com/Seiko-H558-/170676648880?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27bd1efbb0

Another at $850 http://cgi.ebay.com/SEIKO-ARNIE-Arnold-150M-DIVERS-WATCH-H558-5000-/290591337549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a897ec4d

And then another current bid set at $705 http://cgi.ebay.com/Seiko-ARNIE-H558-5009-150m-Divers-TUNA-Watch-/190560309333?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c5e479055

What do you guys think?

Here are a few pictures of mine that is NOT for sale:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

While watches in general are up in price an Arnie listed at 99p usually ends around Â£250 or lower - people just try their luck, especially with a new Arnie movie on the cards...


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Another at $850 http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item43a897ec4d


Now an astounding $950 usd


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Well ,with stock market crashing and interest rates so low maybe its an appreciating asset !


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Found an Arnie for Â£1 at a car boot 2 weeks ago !

only needed a battery

but of course the plastic shoud was in tatters

anyone know where I can buy the aluminium replacement

cant seem to locate one anywhere.

Thanks, "shiny"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I wish I had kept hold of mine! I did enjoy the watch but at those prices I would have kept clear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Christ! At those prices it should come with a free mini-gun or something. :dontgetit:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bring on Arnie in Twins 2 with Devito! :lol:


----------

